# La Estrella Cubana La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Cigar Review - Best value maduro out there!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*La Estrella Cubana La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Cigar Review - Best value maduro out there!*

An excellent cigar, I may be the only one who noticed his but I found that the pre light aromas and taste is almost identical to a Perdomo gran cru...

Read the full review here: La Estrella Cubana La Estrella Cubana Oscuro Cigar Review - Best value maduro out there!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I have yet to try the Perdomo gran cru, but I received a few of these for free. Needless to say that after looking them up and seeing the very low cost per stick, I wasn't expecting very much. Granted, the flavor profile didn't get too complex. I was very surprised at how enjoyable these cigars were. For the price, I will definitely be buying a box of these to help keep my coolidor full. 

I now also will be picking up a 5pack of the Perdomo's to try. Thanks for the review. Glad to know I'm not the only one who enjoyed these. :ss


----------

